# Going to Hawaii on a surf trip..Market the brand?



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay let me start of by saying that my brand PSR clothing is geared towards surfing. I currently have my line in one local surf shop and sell online as well. I'm located in Jersey but going to Hawaii next month on a surf trip. I am debating whether or not to contact surf shops while I am in the area. Does anyone have any advice on the matter it’s all greatly appreciated!!!
thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why not. You can't surf all day. Wouldn't hurt to pass out samples to the local shops.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess that that is right, but do you think that hawaii to NJ is too far for a relationship between small shops and a small brand? Also do you reccomend calling before hand and explaining that I will be in the area for a week and set up a date?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If your product is good enough it really doesn't matter how far away you are. The stores will still want it.

On appointments, that's your call. Depending on where you are going, there will be dozens of shops. You can try to set up appointments. But I would also stop in. What would it hurt?


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it would be cool for a surf shop in HI to carry NJ surfwear. It's probably not everyday that someone would see a NJ surf shirt in HI, making that shop more unique. The logistics of shipping across the world (it pretty much is), may be tricky. As for setting up an appointment, I'd say don't. You could get shot down before the potential customer sees the product. If the product sells itself, just walk in the door. It's more difficult to say no to someone in-person.


----------



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

I would wear the heck out of your shirts to see what kind of feedback you get. If you get asked where you got the shirts or just get compliments then you may have a market.
But I wouldn't bank on it.
If not already established, NJ should be your primary market. Create a strong local following and expension and interest to other areas will follow.

Check out the Surf Ohio T-shirt story for inspiration.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks so much!


----------



## cindytees (Jan 26, 2011)

Currently in Hawaii (born and raised) and having lived in NJ for the past 5 years, I have a little insight in this matter.

To be honest with you, it's a lot easier for a skate/alternative lifestyle brand to enter the Hawaii market rather than a surf brand. If you're not a local brand, a huge mainland brand, or something worn by an MMA fighter, it's real tough. The big thing right now is anything with Hawaiian roots (islands, tattoos, Hawaiian monarchy, local culture, etc.). Many of the local shops have consignment available, so definitely check that out.

I think you'd do great with a lot of the touristy shops in the Waikiki area that give that surfer vibe, but is geared towards the fashion side of the surf culture. First place that comes to my mind is 88 Tees.

Goodluck with everything and feel free to contact me if you have any questions. Hmmm...interesting choice for my first post, haha.


----------

